# Racing Pigeon Dvds



## eddy231161 (Sep 8, 2009)

i have racing pigeon dvds for sale £3 each or 4 for £10
FREE POST IF YOU BUY 6 OR MORE
or if you want you can make me an offer for the whole lot
eddy
anyone who buys a few i will do a good deal
would you send all inquiries to [email protected] or tel 07871858152
thanks

1 RACING HENS AND THE MAGIC OF THE ROUNDABOUT
2 UNTOUCHABLE FROM BARCELONA
3 PREPARING PIGEONS TO WIN RACES
4 HINTS TIPS AND ADVICE
5 GOING THE DISTANCE
7 ANY DISTANCE WIDOWHOOD 
8 MAGIC ROUNDABOUT 
9 ANOTHER STEP IN THE DARK 
10 A DECADE OF DARKNESS 
11 WINNERS ROY WRIGHT AND FRED PEAT 
12 THE BEST OF HOLLAND PETER VAN DEN EIJNDEN A DAY WITH THE CHAMPION 
This DVD is packed with information for everyone. Tony Cowans interview with one of Europe's most successful fliers of long distance pigeo

13 PIGEON CHANNEL VOL 2 
We visit no less than 7 crack National & International Winners and wheedle out the ?Behind the Scenes? details. Breathtaking shots, startling revelations and fresh insights it?s all in this video. The film starts with a loft visit then the World Famous Jean-Luc Van Roy. Tactics and advice from: Gilbert & Danny Berteloot Georges Bolle Thei Hartogs Uwe Gruppe Loet Senden Karel Schellens. Included in this dvd is a visit to the famous Lier Pigeon Market, Belgium. A Great dvd

14 PREPARING PIGEONS TO WIN RACES WITH JOHN HALSTEAD
covers all aspects of racing cocks on Widowhood; including advice on when to pair, exercise, training, showing of hen before and after the race, and feeding.

15 FOREVER FIT
This informative dvd covers major aspects of pigeon disease, its diagnosis and treatment by a veterinary surgeon with over 20 years interest and experience in treating racing pigeons. Helpful hands-on advice covering many diseases including:- * Canker* Coccidiosis * Respiratory Disease * Salmonella * Worms Only Healthy Pigeons Get Fit Only Fit Pigeons Win Races 

16 SECRETS OF CHAMPIONS 
17 WONDRFULL WIDOWHOOD 
Wonderful Widowhood with John Halstead. In this DVD John showsfrom A-Z exactly how to operate the Widowhood System. It explains all the important aspects of flying widowhood. Includes information on,Lofts and ventilation. Widowhood hens.Pairing dates. Early season exercise and training. Showing of the hens. Exactly what, when and how to feed. Period towards end of the season. Total Running Time: Approx 82 Minut

18 UK MASTERS I -2-3-4 (4 discs)

19 HOW TO MOTIVATE TO WIN PIGEON CHANNEL NO 25 
20 SIMPLY THE BEST NO 2 
21 WINNING JEALOUSY SYSTEMS NO 40 
22 YOUNG BIRD WIDOWHOOD FLYING NO 38 
All the tips, tricks and tactics.In the last few years more and more fanciers in the Netherlands have started to race their youngbirds on Widowhood. This means the young cocks and young hens are separated during the week. The day before or on the day of basketing the sliding door between the two will be opened. When they return from the race they?ll stay together until the evening. This system gives the birds condition. In this video we visit two specialists in this game: Jan de Raaf and Ad Schaerlaeckens (at his new loft)
Run Time: 61 mins 

23 MODERN WIDOWHOOD METHODS NO 34 
24 SUCCESFUL DOUBLE WIDOWHOOD NO 37 25 WIDOWHOOD EXPLAINED 
Great value two films for the price of one all on one DVD.In depth advice and tips on how to operate the Widowhood system for success with cocksin old bird racing.Many ideas for establishing teams of young birds capable of competing successfully from first to last race. John Halstead.
running time 120 mins. 

26 MODERN EYESIGN SELECTION 

27 LOFT BUILDING & LOFT CONSTRUCTION 
PIGEON CHANNEL No 42
its all about creating a perfect enviroment.we visit proffesional pigeon loft manufacturer nico pronk.owner of p&p loft building nico builds beautiful lofts, but more important quality lofts used by the modern day continental champions. we are shown where and what to pay attention to when building a loft.how a good natural ventilation system should work,the amount of glass to use,what meterials should be used in the construction etc.we show you the loft with-in a loft principle - an idea of the legendary Airevan Hoek.a new revolutionary ventilation system can be found at Domenico Barberios loft.he doesn't suck out the old air.he blows the fresh air in.we show you his system and how it has eliminated all respitory problems.we round our film off with a fact filled loft visit to Ellen Groenen
running time approx 65 minutes


28 successful widowhood with cocks and hens
Jan Ouwerkerk and Willem de Bruyn (the flying dentist) are two of the most famous specialists in Holland today. They show us how to succeed.

This video also includes tips and successful Young Bird Flying.

Covers:
loft construction 
feeding 
feed preparation 
ventilation 
breeding 
race preparation 
loft management 
training tips 
history 
a look at the top birds and much more.
Run Time: 63 mins


29 JANSSENS DUTCH STYLE VOL 4

30 DAVE ALLEN THE LIVING LEGEND
A visit to Dave Allen's loft.
A really informative video covering subjects such as feeding,
ventilation, race preparation, marking, loft design and much, much more.
A legend in his own lifetime.

31 HOW TO WIN THE BIG ONE PAU 

32 DIKKIE MEERMAN 
'During this film Dikkie reveals all his methods of widowhood be it 
with cocks and hens, his young bird system, feeding and how he 
maintains the optimum health for the season'

33 FREDDY VANDEN HEEDE 
34 LAMBRECHTS LISMON 
35 RENE VAN DE WEYER 
36 THE INSIDE STORY A PIGEON MEDICAL DVD 

37 WIDOWHOOD WITH HENS THE ROUNDABOUT TAPE
Geoff Kirkland explains his Roundabout Method. 
Start your birds on the widowhood hen system now. 
This one hour video explains in full detail how you can do it! 
All Geoff's "Secrets" explained.

38 NEW ARRIVALS 
39 MY WAY MEDICAL CARE 
40 LONG DISTANCE GREATS 4 
41 MULES AND HYBRIDS
42 YOUNG BIRDS DARKNESS SYSTEM 
43 BETTER BREEDING
44 AROUND ANTWERP 9
45 PIGEON RACING FOR BEGGINERS


----------



## horwood83 (May 22, 2015)

*dvd*

hi do u still have any dvds for sale


----------

